# cutters for delta/rockwell 43-120



## jasonj (Dec 17, 2011)

I bought an old delta/rockwell 43-120 wood shaper and I am not sure what kind of cutters to use. the spidle is a cone shape and has 3/4" base on it. It also has a colet nut that can hold 1/4" router bits. But I know how to use 1/4" bits is there a way to buy a new spindle to accomadate newer cutters for this wood shaper? Also does anyone know if a manuel can be bought for this machine. Wood Shapers are new to me so any advise would be appreciated.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Jason, I too have one of these older, but NICE machines. I have a 1/2" spindle and use shaper cutters with a 3/4" hole, and a small T-bushing that most of them come with, you can find shaper cutters at many sites, I have used Router bits, Saw blades, CNC Router Bits, Shaper Cutters & More for 2 sets of cutters and was happy with them, you can also check out www.infinitytools.com they may be less, but they also have less of a selection. More questions? PLEASE ask, everyone here will be happy to help as much as they can!

The shaper really turns to slow for router bits, It max's out at 10,000 rpm. I have a manual I can email you or there may be one posted onsite here

You should be able to find a spindle for this unit, watch eBay for a while.

Can you post a photo of your spindle? You can remove it by removing the nut from the bottom of the spindle below the pulley. Then it should just lift out.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.routerforums.com/delta-manuals/32234-rockwell-43-120-shaper.html#post261198


----------

